# BP.net's Guide to Ball Python Morphs > Dominant & Codominant Morphs >  Cinnamon

## JLC

The Cinnamon is a co-dominate color and pattern morph. It got its name from the reddish huge this morph tends to have on a chocolatey/coffee colored background. The pattern is very similar to the Black Pastel, but the Cinnamon's tear drops/keyholes tend to be much cleaner and they also tend to be a bit more red than the Black Pastel. The Cinnamon also has a clear belly. Some Cinnamons can be difficult to pick out from normals, but the keyhole pattern, reddish hue, and clear belly are the best indicators of a Cinny. 

The Cinnamon was first proven genetic by Graziani Reptiles in 2002. The Cinnamon was known as the Cinnamon Pastel in the past, but the 'Pastel' has been dropped from its name to avoid confusion. 

The super form of the Cinnamon is the Super Cinnamon, an almost black patternless snake. This super form can also be achieved by breeding a Cinnamon to a Black Pastel. 


With a normal - cinderbird - Samantha Wenitsky


cinderbird - Samantha Wenitsky


FatBoy - Frankie Burney


jsmorphs2 - Jess DeMarco


koloo921


koloo921


koloo921


muddoc - Tim Bailey


muddoc - Tim Bailey


muddoc - Tim Bailey


WestCoastJungle - Raul Campos

A huge Thank You to all our contributors! 
Bailey & Bailey Reptiles
Fatboy's Ball Pythons
West Coast Jungle

All images used with expressed consent of their owners.
If you have an image on this page and would like your website included in the contributor list, please send me a link and I will add it.
If you would like to change or add your full name to your photo attribution, please let me know.
If you would like to add a photo to this collection or any other, please contact me via PM.
Thank you!!

----------

Reptileman044 (07-17-2012)

----------

